# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Πάει το κακατιλ μου :-(

## nikolson

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα τον αγόρασα(2 minvn)  και τον έβλεπα μια χαρά .Ήταν ήρεμος καθόταν στο χέρι μου, τον τάιζα το μόνο περίεργο ήταν ότι συνέχεα τον έβλεπα να είναι λίγο φουσκωμένος .Σήμερα το πρωί  πριν φύγω να πάω δουλειά τον έβγαλα από το κλουβί και παίζαμε .Τώρα που γύρισα τον βρήκα νεκρόo . Τη μπορεί να φταίει? έτρωγε και έπινε κανονικά. Αν κάποιος έχει Κανά μωρό και θέλει για να το δώσει ας μου κάνει ένα pm.

----------


## Niva2gr

Λυπάμαι πολύ για το πουλάκι σου Νικόλα!

Εγώ είμαι 100% σίγουρη οτι ήταν άρρωστο απο το μαγαζί. Η συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία των ζώων στα πετ σοπ είναι ήδη άρρωστα. Είναι κρίμα να πωλούνται ζώα σε μαγαζιά, γιατί βασανίζονται, και επίσης οι μαγαζάτορες συνήθως αδιαφορούν για την υγεία τους.

----------


## pedrogall

Λυπαμαι πολυ για το πουλακι. Σιγουρα θα ηταν αρωστο απο την αρχη. Οπως εχω γραψει σε πολυ γνωστο πετσοπ που εκανε εισαγωγη 11 μωρα ζακο , τα 10 πεθαναν μεσα σε λιγες ημερες. Δυστηχως τα φερνουν αρωστα και σε λιγο πεθαινουν.

----------


## nikolson

Δεν το πήρα από μαγαζί το πήρα από ιδιώτη αλλά όπως και να έχει μάλλον ήταν άρρωστο και η βλακεία είναι ότι μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα μόνο με έκανε να δεθώ πολύ μαζί του  :sad:

----------


## douke-soula

λυπαμαι πολυ Νικόλα   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anna

Κρίμα   :sad:  Να το θυμάσαι με αγάπη.

----------


## marlene

Λυπάμαι, Νικόλα......   ::

----------


## jk21

λυπαμαι φιλε μου   :sad:

----------


## manos1991

φιλε μου εχω βρεθει και εγω στην θεση σου!!ειναι οτι χειροτερο να χανεις κατι που αγαπας!!το ασχημο ειναι πως ο περισσοτερος κοσμος εχει την αντιμετωπηση"σιγα θα αγορασεις αλλο ζωακι πως κανεις ετσι???"λυπαμαι πολυ!!

----------


## kokatil

Λυπαμαι πολυ ...

----------


## ferrarobios

κριμα

----------


## αντρικος

λυπαμαι πολυ φιλε :sad:

----------


## maria ps

ειναι από το 2010

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Λυπάμαι για το πουλάκι κρίμα!

----------


## xarhs

του πουλακι παιδια ψωφησε πριν 5 μηνες............  δημο που τα ξετρυπωνεις τα θεματα?

----------


## panoss

Λυπάμαι φίλος....

----------


## VASSILIOS

> του πουλακι παιδια ψωφησε πριν 5 μηνες............  δημο που τα ξετρυπωνεις τα θεματα?


Πριν 2 χρονια και 5 μηνες θελεις να πεις. 15-12-2010

----------

